# Swarm Trap?



## Daznz (Oct 18, 2014)

I caught a swarm in my swarm trap a few days ago I have made up a nuc box with a feeder and frames etc. What's the best option, head down early morning give it a light smoke lift it down and transfer bees etc to the new nuc? Is it best to move the swarm trap to another location in the yard and leave the nuc in the area of where the swarm was caught. The trap only has 1 frame of drawn drone comb in it that I put in as a attractant .


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

There are many way to deal with this. I generally seal the trap up after sunset and move the trap to a bee yard well away from the trap location. I then transfer the bees to a hive or nuc, depending on the number of bees. then return the trap, or place it in a new location. By transferring the bees at the trap location you are putting bees in the air and they may be lost in the transition.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I was shocked to see the post catching a swarm until I realized you were upside down. 

I have built about 4 swarm traps and am building more with high hopes. I am using several different designs. I would love to see a picture of yours since it obviously works.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I let the swarm stay in place for about a week, that gives a virgin a chance to mate and lay eggs. Disturbing them to soon may cause them to abscond.

Early morning is best, most of the bees are inside and might not require any smoke. Dusk works but may require a little or a lot of smoke to get a group that's bearding on the outside of the box. 

Use a screen or hardware cloth with gorilla duct tape. Transport the bees in the car/truck on a seat next to you. I have had too many new foundationless comb break from riding on gravel roads in the back of my truck.

Put another trap up as you take the old one down, I have often caught a second swarm in the same place a few days later, and a few times have even caught 3. These spots are a gold mine and seem to catch bees every year.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

FlowerPlanter's advice is spot on if you have foundationless frames in the trap. If not, you may need to choose between having to do a cutout from your trap in a week, transferring the bees immediately, or putting foundationless frames in the trap now.


----------



## Daznz (Oct 18, 2014)

Cheers for your help guys I just boxed it up and moved it about 200 meters away a few bees returned to the trap spot but most of them stayed in there new hive.
I will post up a short vid of the trap dsegrest


----------

